# beef brisket wet rub



## smokey9228 (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone have a good southwestern recipe wet rub?


----------



## walking dude (Jun 4, 2008)

smokey..............you need to get over to roll call, and properly introduce yourself........abit about yourself, type of smoker, etc.

Also, sign up for Jeff's FREE 5-day ecourse  LOTS of good tips and tricks in there

i am sure someone will be by to help you out

but once again.........Welcome


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 4, 2008)

Smokey,
     Below is a basic wet rub. I is copied from Paul Kirk's book Paul Kirk's Championship Barbecue Sauces  175 Make-Your-Own Sauces, Masrinades, Dry Rubs, Wet Rubs, Mops, and Salsas. I highly recommend the book to everyone. Mr. Kirk goes through what makes a good sauce or rub and then teaches one how to construct their own recipe. Below is the Basic Wet Rub (and by the way, there are other wet *and* many dry rub recipes in his book):

1 Cup lard or solid vegetable shortening
2 Tablespoons brown sugar
1 Tablespoon paprika
1 Teaspoon onion powder or 1 tablespoon grated onion
1/2 Teaspoon cayenne
2 Tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 Teaspoon garlic salt or 1 garlic clove, pressed, plus 1/2 teaspoon salt

In a mixing bowl, cream the lard, sugar, paprika, onion, and cayenne. In a separate bowl, combine the lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce, and garlic salt, and blend until the salt has dissolved. Add slowly to the lard mixture. Blend thoroughly. Use immediately. 

Massage the paste into any cut of beef or pork. Cook over indirect heat. 

Makes about 1 1/3 cups

Mr. Kirk also has another book out called 500 barbecue dishes -- "the only barbecue compendium you'll ever need."  And the good news is that it's now on sale  through Amazon.com at a good discount.  Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## richtee (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Bill..  how popular are the wet type rubs/marinades? I usually try to get my meats down to at least "moist" before they hit the smoker. Any idea?


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rich,
     I understand your question and have thought along the same lines. Paul Kirk is a competition smoker and he explains in his book that the wet rubs used to be more popular than they are now. Currently the dry rubs are by far more prevalent on the circuit. However, the wet rubs are "making a comeback" and it's not unusual to see them these days. But by Kirk's words, I'd say that the dry is still used in the majority of the smokes.


----------



## glued2it (Jun 5, 2008)

From what I understand about wet rubs/marinades for brisket, Is usually the average inexperienced Backyard BBQ'r that got sold on the label of the bottle.

I'm not saying they are bad but it's just what I've ran into here in OK.
As far as the competitons go, I haven't seen anyone use it personally.
That doesn't mean that someone didn't use it and got a call either.

Since we took 1st in brisket last comp. I will personally stick to the dry.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 6, 2008)

Glued,
     I'm with you. That bark from the dry rub is mighty fine.


----------



## mickster (Jun 7, 2008)

I actually found a store shelf marinade/wet rub that seems to work really well.

Allegro Gold Buckle Brisket Sauce. I searched to see if anyone wrote it up here but they didn't.

I marinate the brisket or shoulder for 20-24 hours in the fridge.

The reason I even chose it was it included all of the ingredients I would use in a marinade and rub. What I discovered is it softens the meat even more, adds more smokey flavor than just the hickory (so the mesquite smoke inside it and the hickory give it a nice complex flavor) and it leaves behind a rub on the outside of the meat after it is marinated that sticks well.

Here are the ingredients from the bottle (blasphemy!):
WATER, VINEGAR, BROWN SUGAR, SALT, MESQUITE LIQUID SMOKE, SOY SAUCE, BLACK PEPPER, CARAMEL COLORING, SPICES, TOMATO POWDER.

Here is their site: http://www.allegromarinade.com/brisket.html

My only complaint--Caramel Coloring and that the Soy Sauce has corn syrup in it.

I'm going to create my own marinade modification of this using Malt Vinegar, Brown Sugar, Cane Sugar (sugar in the raw), black pepper, spices, some tomato juice and liquid smoke. I'll use some paprika (sweet hungarian) but the secret spice will be....

Peri Peri (or Piri Piri or Pere Pere) or African birdseye (or African devil or African red devil)  pepper....this is a hot spicy pepper (with an American equivalent in the Birdseye) that is just below the Habanero on the Scoville Scale for measuring the hotness of peppers. Somewhere in the neighborhood of 175,000 (Habenero are around 200,000~300,000, Jalepeno is just 3,500-4,000).

Peri Peri is an Portuguese spice that is common in southern Africa (thanks to Mozambique). There are pre-mixed and it is usually used for chicken and fish, but I like beef with peppers so I'm going to do it.

With a marinade that includes sugars and sweet paprika as well as black pepper, the strong flavor will come through but the bite will be mellowed by the malt and the long marinating time and smoking of the meat.

I'll let you all know how it comes out in a brisket.

I also plan to do some BBQ or smoking with some Peri Peri spiced Chicken. I plan to smoke it first, then rub it with Peri Peri and finish it on the grill to crisp up the skin. Or maybe I'll crisp the skin first, smoke second.

In any event, we'll see...and taste!

Good smoking,

Michael


----------

